# Where did your avatar come from?



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

As an companion to my user name thread (this was suggested by Trose to give credit where credit is due), where did your avatar come from?

Over time this may get a little confusing as many people like to change their avatar's, but we will try it anyway.

My avatar comes from one of my tattoo's. It is a celtic style symbol, but has no real meaning. I got it as a tattoo because I liked it, then I merged it into my company logo, and eventually it turned into my online identity.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

mine is me


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mark Twain from the list of avatars provided by this site.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Found a pic of Groucho somewhere, I don't remember where. Cropped & resized, and presto! my ehMac avatar. I've always been fond of Groucho...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

This is a desktop icon, made larger, cropped edited.

Why, thats pretty self explanatory.... 


I







my mac.




.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug, that is a classic Groucho pose. I can't recall ever seeing him on TV without his cigar.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I found my avatar on another forum once upon a time. Actually stole it. Sorry to the person who created it.

Any way I thought it was a good fit to my username so I used it ever since.

The power button seems to fit with MaxPower.

My previous avatar was Mark McKinney as the head crusher from Kids in the Hall. I always like Kids in the Hall so I decided to use that until I found something better.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My avatar is my personal graphic design logo; created in Illustrator and animated in Swift3D.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Carex is a plant genus name. The avatar is a picture of the plant taken from I can't remember where.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My avatar is the Apple iSync symbol. Since I am SINC, I thought iSync stated the same.

And thanks to MaxPower for finding it for me.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I found a large plain black Apple graphic someplace...could have been Apple's own site, but I don't remember. Anyway, one day I was playing around in photoshop trying to duplicate the official 'blue' logo used before the graphite one. Then I added my initial, reduced it to the correct size and there it is. There is no other significance to it except it identifies me as an Apple enthusiast.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

<--- Michael Moore in his true colours (that's yellow, for all the mustard over his shirt... which you can't see too well on the avatar). 

I usually use the animated gif version of this one (he's dancing around), but I got lazy here and didn't bother shrinking/editing it to fit ehMac's requirements.


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

Futurama.
I love futurama. I made it in Illustrator to put on a t-shirt.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Mine is a photo I took of the sunrise on Gut Lake in Grundy Provincial Park.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

When I met my wife she used to call me Joe Cool when I wore sunglasses. I loved the Peanuts growing up. When I found the avatar, I knew it had to be!


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I change avatars frequently - this one is my fifth or sixth. I think it fits my personality - I'm big like Foghorn, and have a certain unfortunate tendency to loudness.

One of the many joys of Photoshop ownership is the ability to change avatars easily and quickly.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

My garden... when I had a garden.

It's a picture of the first lily that bloomed for me. (Oriental Lily, cultivar "Marco Polo")


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Mine's just a picture of me.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I'm a Green Day fan and I'm pretty self confident, so that's why mine is a picture of Billie Joe Armstrong holding up a sign reading, "Prettier than you".


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Mine is from googlelol. I really like the underground band saosin....


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> Mine is from googlelol. I really like the underground band saosin....


They aren't all that underground. I have a dozen or so of their songs, and they aren't bad. I'm not all for the emo/screamo scene, but musically speaking they have talent.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I loved watching Snuffles as a kid on TV, going crazy for dog snacks from El Kabong.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Mix your standard Dashboard background with a white silhouette of the ehMac mascot and you have my guy. Of course mine is slightly different then the ehMac Dashboard icon, I had to make it a bit original


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Chewbacca from Star Wars - just in case you didn’t know 

I started using this pic as an avatar because I had to upload a picture of myself for a profile on another site, and I thought it would be funny to put this one up instead.

"An immense, fur covered warrior of great strength and loyalty, Chewbacca the Wookiee was a well-known figure in both the underworld and in the Rebel Alliance. For their brutish strength and technological savvy, Wookiees were enslaved by the Empire for use as labor. For a time, Chewbacca was a slave, toiling away for the betterment of the Empire until an impudent Imperial cadet named Han Solo freed him."


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I just liked this guy from the selection offered by the list. I think it's a self-portrait of DaVinci, but I like to flatter myself that there is a resemblance....


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

My avatar is a picture of the girl who owns me and has me fully trained.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Well...
iMovie's great.
Neblim, my close friend got the iDVD avatar.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

My avatar is one of my favourite pictures of Johnny Depp. He's a great actor and not too hard on the eyes either . I don't mind having to see this picture whenever I see one of my posts. I guess its a bit weird, but I didn't having anything else to put...I think wonderings and PirateMyke also have Johnny Depp avatars, we should start a club!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> My garden... when I had a garden.
> 
> It's a picture of the first lily that bloomed for me. (Oriental Lily, cultivar "Marco Polo")


Sonal's avatar somehow just seems to be perfect for her online persona.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

When we were first offered avatars from a standardised list of them (about a year or two ago)...I picked out my film-noir dude. 

That became my current (and ONLY) avatar, here at emac. Or anywhere else, for that matter. Uno solamente.

Oddly enough...he actually looks a bit like me. And he sort of looks like a fairly well educated well-travelled worldly critter who has decided to retire deep into the rainforest on an obscure west coast island (after a life of debauchery)...in order to avoid having to deal with the rest of humanity. Whilst making a sh*tload of money selling bottled natural spring water from a natural mountain spring that is on his vast acreage...

And who likes to poke fun at the whacko left/lib types on his favorite Apple/Macintosh forum. Just to keep his hand in...

Or something like that.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> They aren't all that underground. I have a dozen or so of their songs, and they aren't bad. I'm not all for the emo/screamo scene, but musically speaking they have talent.


You're right, they're not that underground anymore. But they are still somewhat underground. BTW, do you think they were better with Anthony?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Mine is the logo my lady friend came up with for my website. I've since started using it all around the net (here, IM programs, it's my spray in Day of Defeat: Source, etc)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

PosterBoy said:


> ...it's my spray in Day of Defeat: Source, etc)


ahhh... what?

I liked your old Trigun avatar too.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

talonracer said:


> ahhh... what?


In Day of Defeat: Source, you can have a graphic set up as a "spray", which you can then put on walls to let people know you're playing on the server. Or, as is the case with most people, to add a generous helping of boobs to a map.



talonracer said:


> I liked your old Trigun avatar too.


Trigun <em>is</em> frickin' cool.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

<---- Self Explanatory?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

My Avatar is Gimpy from underGRADS TV Show. I made a few iCon sets for OS X and when I started using Forums He was my favorite character (I think I relate a bit to much with him sometimes) and fit perfectly. Only Avatar I have used.


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

Picture of my Ambassador. Fave bike yet, but have yet to own a MK1 Lemans.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I do not identify with the Toy Store Owner...

but sadly, we look alot like each other...


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

It's my boy!
Looks like he's taking a self-portrait.
His version of the Scream...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

My first one was from the selection, the second was a photo of myself as in the photograhy thread there seemed to be an issue with people being "afraid to show themselves and then I decided to use a couple of dancers I took from a 1931 Chatelaine cover doing the waltz - I adore dancing and ballroom dancing is graceful and classy.


----------



## mbangler (Feb 6, 2001)

Just like to do a little fish'n and photoshop'n.
Go fish eh!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Jazz Jackrabbit from a game my son was hooked on for a while!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

andreww said:


> Jazz Jackrabbit from a game my son was hooked on for a while!


That game is the r0x0rz!! I used to play that for hours on end


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

If you don't know where mine came from, well there's no point in getting into it. I made it from a promo video.

She's so pretty. Hahahaa....


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

"Mafalda"

in the world ranking of the top 10 cartoons of ALL time, she makes the cut........
shows all you now.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

MacDoc found it for me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A cluster of red roses for the fairest flower in the land. Without lotus, ehMacLand would be sadly lacking in beauty.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Gretchen said:


> If you don't know where mine came from, well there's no point in getting into it. I made it from a promo video.
> 
> She's so pretty. Hahahaa....


Cool! How do you make avatars? And how do you get ones that move?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> Cool! How do you make avatars? And how do you get ones that move?


avi or mpg into Quicktime Pro - edit clip - import into Fireworks - export to file size as gif - Done. Save online somewhere, load up and impress the little people.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

My avatar is me ehMax.  (My digital persona anyways) 

It was made when I started ehMac as an online Mac accessory store in late 1999. I started ehMac with my friend Steve Sugrim, who's gone on to do some really neat stuff. At the time, he was working with a cool cat, by the name of Mark Rehkopf who runs the company Adventure Visuals. Check out some of his illustrations, they're really sweet. 

At the time, he designed our logo. When we all parted ways, he was kind enough to give me full rights to the ehMac / ehMax logo. I still have the original drawing outlined in pencil tucked away! 

_(Note.. Please, please do not contact Mark asking him to draw you an avatar or any other project unless you have a budget starting at $5000 +)_ 

Needless to say, ehMax is going to be going for an extreme makeover sometime this fall or winter. That old ADB keyboard I'm posing with is so early 90's. And where the heck is my iPod!


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Mine is from a list of Avatars on this site. 

I started with a Locomotive with its headlight on from this site. Others from time to time have used this Avatar. 

But a member (off the west coast who shall remain nameless lest we disturb and thereby induce a diatribe from the westernlands ) did vehemently protest my use of said avatar. 

I therefore chose an avatar that I believed no right minded member would choose. By the looks of things I am correct in my thinking. 

I haven't viewed _any right minded members_ using this ("my" I don't think so) "new" avatar.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Dale Gribble aka Rusty Shackleford. The consipiracy spouting ******* from Arlen Texas. I have nothing in common with him but his character on King of the Hill is pretty funny at times...

"I recently learned to sleep with my eyes open. God am I tired!"


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Gretchen said:


> avi or mpg into Quicktime Pro - edit clip - import into Fireworks - export to file size as gif - Done. Save online somewhere, load up and impress the little people.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

iNeedhelp said:


>


I remember when people used words, not pictures, to express themselves. *sigh*


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

jfpoole said:


> I remember when people used words, not pictures, to express themselves. *sigh*


 I recall a time when people used only pictures and symbols to express themselves. Back then glyphics were all the rage.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Mine is something of an homage to one of my (very few) personal heros: Hunter S. Thompson. I ripped it from Ralph Steadman's cover for _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_. One of my favourite books of all time, especially the road trip parts. Put me in mind of the Dean Moriarity California to Chicago run in Jack Kerouac's _On the Road_.

I've been on a few crazy road trips. Ottawa to Victoria in 2.5 days including an overnight (with complimentary breakfast) at the Banff Springs Hotel during "spring" break (February). The car was a 1967 Pontiac Beaumont running one of the last pre emission control 5 litre V8's. Let me tell you there is nothing quite like the steady hammering of open duals at 120 *mph* (none of this panty-waist kph crap) on the trans Canada crossing Saskatchewan in the dead of night, cracking cold -40 air sucked thru a Nascar size air cleaner over a 750cfm double pumper with a spectacular low-ceiling wall-to-wall full colour aurora borealis display that seemed to be right over the hood of the car as the snow covered country flashes by............ As close as I am ever going to get to running at Talledega.... I'd do it again in a second.... I getting goose bumps just thinking about it.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

jfpoole said:


> I remember when people used words, not pictures, to express themselves. *sigh*


el oh el

Roffle Mow


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

teeterboy3 said:


> el oh el
> 
> Roffle Mow


I remember when full English sentences were used, unfortunately the power of AOL speak and IRC have destroyed our language on the internet.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

jfpoole said:


> I remember when people used words, not pictures, to express themselves. *sigh*




Aw I did it again...


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

I picked it from a basket in the river.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Chealion said:


> I remember when full English sentences were used, unfortunately the power of AOL speak and IRC have destroyed our language on the internet.


^ wot doz dat sa?


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

So your last name is actually "Teeter"?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> So your last name is actually "Teeter"?


You might be on to something.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

teeterboy3 said:


> You might be on to something.


  Sorry I read in the user name thread that your last name is teeter. Is it or not?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> Sorry I read in the user name thread that your last name is teeter. Is it or not?


You red right. It is.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Chealion said:


> I remember when full English sentences were used, unfortunately the power of AOL speak and IRC have destroyed our language on the internet.


It applies here


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, Kazak is supposed to be a dog (usually, but not always, a doberman) caught in a chronosynclastic infundibulum. In the absence of such a creature, I cropped a shot of Sam, who lives happily on a ranch in Fort Fraser, BC.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Originally Posted by Chealion
"I remember when full English sentences were used, unfortunately the power of AOL speak and IRC have destroyed our language on the internet."

Yes, sad but all too true, my friend.


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

Mine is of me hitting some dirt jumps on my mountain bike. I set the camera up in between the jumps. It is actually a still from a video sequence.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

That's an awesome shot!

Now…
the important part. 
What's your ride?


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

teeterboy3 said:


> That's an awesome shot!
> 
> Now…
> the important part.
> What's your ride?


Thanks for the compliment!!

Well I raced for a local bike shop that sold Santa Cruz so I have a Bullit and 2 Hecklers, one is set up for XC the other one (the one in my avatar) is for freeriding. I also have a .243 hardtail.

TEETER - You ride??


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine comes from a PSed Apple Logo!


----------



## ILOVEAPPLE (Nov 6, 2005)

my avatar come from when you start the itunes visualizer i prt screen and pasted it in paint then resized it,then i inverted the colours


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

My avatar is Johnny Depp as Captain Jack Sparrow, from Pirates Of The Caribbean.. befor that it was Depp from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, then it was an Apple Logo, and for the longest time is was the XBOX 360 logo..

all of witch i cropped and made to work on the site


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

ehMax said:


> My avatar is me ehMax.  (My digital persona anyways)
> 
> It was made when I started ehMac as an online Mac accessory store in late 1999. I started ehMac with my friend Steve Sugrim, who's gone on to do some really neat stuff. At the time, he was working with a cool cat, by the name of Mark Rehkopf who runs the company Adventure Visuals. Check out some of his illustrations, they're really sweet.
> 
> ...


This is why this message board rules all others, cause the leader is the funniest guy ever 

YOU RULE ehMAX!!!!


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

if you google my last name, my avatar comes up. it's of a fan belt.

my last name is the same as a manufacturer of fan belts and hoses 

...although i have no relation to it whatsoever.


----------



## ladyred (Nov 6, 2005)

Ladyred is still looking for a new avatar ..The one she has now is from the boards selections.. Another member has the same one .. So i want to find a new one ..

She has one for other boards she is on, but I feel that she needs a new one for here ...


----------



## ladyred (Nov 6, 2005)

Ladyred decided to go with the one she created for the other forums she belongs to .. 

Still think I should get a different one though ...


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

ladyred - two suggestions, from a brief google.



















They need resizing, of course, but just a thought


----------



## ladyred (Nov 6, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> ladyred - two suggestions, from a brief google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I like the second one ... let me see what I can do with it in photoshop ..thanks ...


----------



## ladyred (Nov 6, 2005)

Here is the second one done up as my avatar ..what does everyone think ..here is my other one I use ..











decisions ...decisions ..


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I don't have an avatar yet. Not sure what it should be, and a quick peek through the site ones didn't turn up anything that inspired me. I have used









in the past, mostly when I wanted to annoy people .


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I like the new avatar ladyred. Definitely much better than the old one.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Mine came from the first trailer for charlie and the chocolate factory. No one knew what it was then though


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

tb3 likes how ladyred rolls with the 3rd person talk


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I changed my avatar (and I intend to every month or so) to the HORSE The Band CD cover (another underground band....)


----------



## liquidgenesis (Jun 26, 2004)

Mine is my turntable. Boourns to all you tech 12 fans. My tables have the same specs, where cheaper, and way better looking. 
As for durability, will let you know in 5 years.


----------

